# AFI Producing 2019



## filmschool0 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi, I didn't see a thread so I started one. After watching the screenwriting thread, I checked my emails but didn't see anything.
I logged on to the empower website and my admission status stated that I was selected for an interview. For those who didn't get an email yet try checking the website!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2019)

@Mdub_2013 has an application for AFI producing on the database. 

Applied - AFI - Producing 2019

Add yours too when you can.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks so much for tagging me. I just looked and they said I was selected for an interview as well! No email yet, but thanks for this tip! Chris, should I update to selected for an interview even though there isn't a formal email out?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 21, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> Thanks so much for tagging me. I just looked and they said I was selected for an interview as well! No email yet, but thanks for this tip! Chris, should I update to selected for an interview even though there isn't a formal email out?


If you want. For sure update your application with any new info you have in the "Application info & notes" section. Be sure to select "post as update" when you save the edit. 

Oh and congrats!


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> Thanks so much for tagging me. I just looked and they said I was selected for an interview as well! No email yet, but thanks for this tip! Chris, should I update to selected for an interview even though there isn't a formal email out?


I just got an official email for the interview. I'm sure you'll get one soon


----------



## Chris W (Jan 23, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I just got an official email for the interview. I'm sure you'll get one soon


It looks like @P_Z has an interview too.  Congrats everyone.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Jan 24, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I just got an official email for the interview. I'm sure you'll get one soon


Same! Thanks it’s a lot of info lol


----------



## sugarman (Feb 9, 2019)

Does anyone receive interview from Producing program? I mean the AFI?


----------



## P_Z (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not sure... mine at least is this Thursday :S


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine is also on Thursday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 21, 2019)

How did the interviews go for the producing program? Are they more formal or informal?


----------



## Yuk (Feb 23, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> How did the interviews go for the producing program? Are they more formal or informal?


I felt that they were more formal than other schools, but the interviewers were very nice. I could feel that they took my answers very seriously.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Feb 24, 2019)

thanks! Y


Yuk said:


> I felt that they were more formal than other schools, but the interviewers were very nice. I could feel that they took my answers very seriously.


Thanks! I had my interview on Friday - & it was def. the only interview where I felt like they actually read my entire application & asked Qs about it.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

Anyone else get a letter of financial aid information just now?


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 4, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> Anyone else get a letter of financial aid information just now?


 what kind of letter??


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> what kind of letter??


It stated your financial responsibility if you were to  get accepted and how to apply for aid. Just thought it was interesting they sent that after I interviewed weeks ago


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 4, 2019)

Gotcha. I applied to screenwriting but was just curious


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 4, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Gotcha. I applied to screenwriting but was just curious


Did you have to interview for screenwriting? I’m not sure if it’s something they do when they’re close to selecting a candidate or just a general notice


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 4, 2019)

Yea I interviewed on the 11th. It’s required for screenwriting. The number they interview for that program is pretty close to the number they selects


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 4, 2019)

Select*


----------



## Yuk (Mar 4, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> It stated your financial responsibility if you were to  get accepted and how to apply for aid. Just thought it was interesting they sent that after I interviewed weeks ago


Nothing from my side. I wonder if I should take this as a bad sign.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 5, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Nothing from my side. I wonder if I should take this as a bad sign.


No idea really, the email really just details the fafsa and applying for scholarships and loans. Could be something they just send generally to domestic applicants


----------



## StarChild (Mar 6, 2019)

Hey all- I’m a Screenwriting applicant- a few of us got that letter too. It looks like it basically went out to anyone who’s submitted FAFSA, so it’s probably nothing either way.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 6, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hey all- I’m a Screenwriting applicant- a few of us got that letter too. It looks like it basically went out to anyone who’s submitted FAFSA, so it’s probably nothing either way.


thanks for the update!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 14, 2019)

1 day left ?


----------



## Yuk (Mar 15, 2019)

I received an email 1 hour ago, I'm in guys!!!!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 15, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I received an email 1 hour ago, I'm in guys!!!!


Congrats Yuk!


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 15, 2019)

I got an acceptance from AFI too!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 15, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> I got an acceptance from AFI too!


Congrats!!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey did anyone receive information regarding scholarships ?? I thought we were supposed to be notified upon acceptance.


----------



## Mdub_2013 (Mar 17, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Hey did anyone receive information regarding scholarships ?? I thought we were supposed to be notified upon acceptance.


I did and it was $5K


----------



## Yuk (Mar 17, 2019)

Mdub_2013 said:


> I did and it was $5K


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## Pickled_6 (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi everyone.. I am an international applicant. Wondering what could be the options to get financial means to attend AFI especially that I didn't get the scholarship?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2019)

FYI there's a Producer's Group just like the active Screenwriting Group. 

Join and join the discussion:

Producers Group


----------



## Yuk (Apr 16, 2019)

Pickled_6 said:


> Hi everyone.. I am an international applicant. Wondering what could be the options to get financial means to attend AFI especially that I didn't get the scholarship?


I asked the financial aid office the same thing and basically there isn't any?. (Atleast from AFI directly.)You should try looking into non-afi scholarships or loans from your country.


----------



## Pickled_6 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I asked the financial aid office the same thing and basically there isn't any?. (Atleast from AFI directly.)You should try looking into non-afi scholarships or loans from your country.


But it is kind of impossible to find such a huge sum of money! You have to cumulate like a 100 scholarships to be able to afford the tuition fees and the living expenses.


----------



## Yuk (Apr 19, 2019)

Pickled_6 said:


> But it is kind of impossible to find such a huge sum of money! You have to cumulate like a 100 scholarships to be able to afford the tuition fees and the living expenses.


Yes ? this is why they ask for bank statements from international students. External scholarships can definitely not cover everything. Using up personal savings and taking out loans from  home countries will be the main source of funding. But applying for as many scholarships as you can will surely lessen the burden.


----------



## Pickled_6 (Apr 19, 2019)

Yuk said:


> Yes ? this is why they ask for bank statements from international students. External scholarships can definitely not cover everything. Using up personal savings and taking out loans from  home countries will be the main source of funding. But applying for as many scholarships as you can will surely lessen the burden.


I don't have that kind of money and i cannot secure it. So I have to give it up. I searched in the past month for alternative financial means but couldn't find any. It breaks my heart but had to tell AFI i won't be able to attend. 


Yuk said:


> Yes ? this is why they ask for bank statements from international students. External scholarships can definitely not cover everything. Using up personal savings and taking out loans from  home countries will be the main source of funding. But applying for as many scholarships as you can will surely lessen the burden.


Anyways I don't have the means. Did my best to find alternative financial means but eventually wrote to the admissions to tell them that I give up my seat cos i don't have the money. Breaks my heart.


----------



## yisiling (Apr 19, 2019)

Pickled_6 said:


> I don't have that kind of money and i cannot secure it. So I have to give it up. I searched in the past month for alternative financial means but couldn't find any. It breaks my heart but had to tell AFI i won't be able to attend.
> 
> Anyways I don't have the means. Did my best to find alternative financial means but eventually wrote to the admissions to tell them that I give up my seat cos i don't have the money. Breaks my heart.


don't just give up yet. S


Pickled_6 said:


> I don't have that kind of money and i cannot secure it. So I have to give it up. I searched in the past month for alternative financial means but couldn't find any. It breaks my heart but had to tell AFI i won't be able to attend.
> 
> Anyways I don't have the means. Did my best to find alternative financial means but eventually wrote to the admissions to tell them that I give up my seat cos i don't have the money. Breaks my heart.


don't just give up yet, see if they will allow you to defer for a year and you can maybe use that time to get more money??


----------



## Yuk (Apr 19, 2019)

Pickled_6 said:


> I don't have that kind of money and i cannot secure it. So I have to give it up. I searched in the past month for alternative financial means but couldn't find any. It breaks my heart but had to tell AFI i won't be able to attend.
> 
> Anyways I don't have the means. Did my best to find alternative financial means but eventually wrote to the admissions to tell them that I give up my seat cos i don't have the money. Breaks my heart.


I'm sorry to hear that ☹. But just like Yisiling said you can try asking for a deferral. And in the meanwhile actively communicate with Jill Murrin that you are eager to attend but struggling with funding. You might be able to receive some scholarship when someone who has been awarded scholarship declines their admission offer. 
I hope everything sorts out for you.


----------



## Yuk (May 7, 2019)

I have declined admission before the deposit deadline, but received an email yesterday that AFI will offer me a 10k/year scholarship and asked whether that would change my decision. I am going to decline the offer and I'm hoping that the amount goes to someone else. I think the conversation I had with the admissions office regarding financial aid had an effect. 
Apparently they seem to have some funds available now!


----------



## Pickled_6 (May 9, 2019)

yisiling said:


> don't just give up yet. S
> 
> don't just give up yet, see if they will allow you to defer for a year and you can maybe use that time to get more money??


The problem is: even in a year, it is quite impossible to secure such an amount. I mean for an international applicant, you'll have to secure around 178K (tuition fees, equipment, room, living expenses, etc.)... You'll have to get like 100 scholarships! This is insane!


----------



## Pickled_6 (May 9, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I'm sorry to hear that ☹. But just like Yisiling said you can try asking for a deferral. And in the meanwhile actively communicate with Jill Murrin that you are eager to attend but struggling with funding. You might be able to receive some scholarship when someone who has been awarded scholarship declines their admission offer.
> I hope everything sorts out for you.


Even if I get their approval, where can I get 178K within a year to cover my 2-year tuition fees, living expenses, equipment, etc.? It is quite impossible even if I apply to many scholarships: with 1500 USD per scholarship it's gonna take a while to secure the whole amount. Pfff.... Kind of frustrating


----------



## Pickled_6 (May 9, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I have declined admission before the deposit deadline, but received an email yesterday that AFI will offer me a 10k/year scholarship and asked whether that would change my decision. I am going to decline the offer and I'm hoping that the amount goes to someone else. I think the conversation I had with the admissions office regarding financial aid had an effect.
> Apparently they seem to have some funds available now!


I am curious. If I may ask: why didn't you ask for a deferral (cos you advised me to do so) so you can get the rest of the amount within the upcoming year?


----------



## Septopus7 (May 9, 2019)

Pickled_6 said:


> I am curious. If I may ask: why didn't you ask for a deferral (cos you advised me to do so) so you can get the rest of the amount within the upcoming year?



I'm not @Yuk, but that's never stopped me opening my mouth before: according to his applications, he accepted Columbia Creative Producing's program, which is why he turned down AFI completely, rather than deffered them. Here's his comment that he put on his application: 



> Hey I don't know why I missed this!
> Columbia offered me a good amount of scholarship which other schools didn't.
> I also like their program structure where I can take directing screenwriting classes with students from other programs. This is something that I really wanted.
> And if I end up coming back to my country after the program, I would prefer an institution with high name value (not just for film).
> These three factors all added up to my decision.


----------



## Pickled_6 (May 10, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I'm not @Yuk, but that's never stopped me opening my mouth before: according to his applications, he accepted Columbia Creative Producing's program, which is why he turned down AFI completely, rather than deffered them. Here's his comment that he put on his application:


@Septopus7 ??. Thanks for ur reply. That's good. I mean at least @Yuk 's plan B worked out.


----------



## StarChild (May 10, 2019)

@Septopus7 and @Pickled_6 does AFI allow deferral? Very few grad schools do, that I know of.


----------



## Pickled_6 (May 10, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @Septopus7 and @Pickled_6 does AFI allow deferral? Very few grad schools do, that I know of.


@Cdemon no idea. I didn't inquire about it.


----------



## Septopus7 (May 10, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @Septopus7 and @Pickled_6 does AFI allow deferral? Very few grad schools do, that I know of.



I have no idea either (nothing on the website mentions it), but my guess would be no as well, for much the same reason many other programs do not: they are specifically building a class of applicants who they think (or hope) can work together, has unique and complimentary skills, and who fit what they need in building a class. Just because someone fits the profile of what the school needs that year, doesn't mean they will fit in the future (sadly.) With AFI being such a collab heavy program, my guess is that's especially important for them.


----------



## StarChild (May 10, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I have no idea either (nothing on the website mentions it), but my guess would be no as well, for much the same reason many other programs do not: they are specifically building a class of applicants who they think (or hope) can work together, has unique and complimentary skills, and who fit what they need in building a class. Just because someone fits the profile of what the school needs that year, doesn't mean they will fit in the future (sadly.) With AFI being such a collab heavy program, my guess is that's especially important for them.


Yeah that was my thought. I know NYU and USC both don’t allow deferral. I don’t think UCLA does either, so I’d be surprised if AFI did. But you never know.


----------



## Pickled_6 (May 12, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> I have no idea either (nothing on the website mentions it), but my guess would be no as well, for much the same reason many other programs do not: they are specifically building a class of applicants who they think (or hope) can work together, has unique and complimentary skills, and who fit what they need in building a class. Just because someone fits the profile of what the school needs that year, doesn't mean they will fit in the future (sadly.) With AFI being such a collab heavy program, my guess is that's especially important for them.


Come to think of it what you said is very reasonable.


----------



## Pickled_6 (May 12, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yeah that was my thought. I know NYU and USC both don’t allow deferral. I don’t think UCLA does either, so I’d be surprised if AFI did. But you never know.


Besides if they allow one deferral they would also have to allow many others. Maybe a deferral could be allowed in a major situation (death, illness, etc.)


----------



## StarChild (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey all! We’re doing another meetup on 8/24 if anyone is available and in LA.






						FILMSCHOOL.ORG MEETUP 8/24
					

Hey guys, I figured we would do another meet up with hopefully more people down in LA now for school! I was hoping for a location more central to SoCal as a whole this time, so I'm setting it in Downey. Sorry if it's random, I've never even been there myself. Just seems like a good central...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

